# Controlling A and B unit with DCC



## mikeintoronto (Nov 17, 2008)

I have a set of F7A and B units with DCC installed in both. When I put them both on the track, how are they supposed to run together? Do I have to flip back and forth on the throttle and set them to the same speed or is there something I'm supposed to do? The A unit doesn't really move much if the B unit isn't also running. It also becomes a problem if when I want to adjust the speed or stop the train because both would need to be controlled at the same time.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

It depends upon the system you are running. I have DigiTrax and have only had problems during my learning curve. What does your owners manual/instructions say? Are you running like decoders?


----------



## mikeintoronto (Nov 17, 2008)

stationmaster said:


> It depends upon the system you are running. I have DigiTrax and have only had problems during my learning curve. What does your owners manual/instructions say? Are you running like decoders?


Once you said "What does your owners manual/instructions say?" I knew I asked a dumb question. FYI, it's a Digitrax and both units have the same decoder (Walther Proto 2000 - whichever decoder is in there). I found out the key word is "consisting". It's late right now but I'll try to "consist" them tomorrow morning. Thanks for the help.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

The word is indeed constisting. But there is also another term....MU'ing, which I personally prefer. MU=Multiple unit. Consist, in some circles, refers to the cars being pulled.


----------

